# ScreamTeam wig



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Anybody have experience with ScreamTeam wigs?

I've got one on order and I am trying to figure out how to get it to blend in with my forehead. It looks like it blends well with their foam appliance, but I'm not going that route.

I shave my head so I'm hoping the material will lay pretty flat on top of my head. Is the cloth material thick? I think I can just use some latex and tissue or cotton.

Thanks in advance!


----------

